# Panama City guided fishing trip with Capt Just Leake: July 2011



## Money man (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello guys, especially you dads out here reading this thread. We just got back from a short trip down to fish with Captain Justin Leake of www.panamacityinshore.com

It was our second year in a row fishing with him. Here is the link for anyone interested into last year's write up on our experience.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=549368&highlight=leake

We fished with Capt Leake about a month later than last year and the fishing bite was a little different last year so we opted for some live bait pot luck fishing for the boys and me to hook into some fun times. I have to tell you guys that it was 4 hours of absolute non stop catching fish. We went through more bait than I could count and had our line stretched the whole time we were there with our anchor dropped. I don't know how I will get the kids to go fresh water fishing again but I am going to try. 

I made this video as a tribute to my family, the fun times we had on the water and hopefully to help some of you dads who might be considering giving this a try with your family, some encouragement to do it and do it now. Life is too short and they grow up too fast. Justin is an awesome man to share the boat with and he worked his tail off to keep the kids baited up and releasing their fish and making sure they were happy and catching fish. 

So without further fanfare, I hope you guys enjoy the video 1/4 as much as I did making it. 



Tight lines friends.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome memories made there Brian!!!

Fishing with Justin is the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!


----------



## Jranger (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Jasper (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome stuff! Great job Dad!


----------



## Money man (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys for the kind words. I think we got the youtube version to work now with soundtrack. Hopefully it last. The photobucket version cut off the last 2 minutes of good stuff.

I was serious about you dads taking your kids fishing with Justin. It is an investment that pays a lot of dividends!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

You just can't beat a fishin trip with Justin....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2011)

Good Job on the video!!.......Looks likeYa'll had an awesome trip!!


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 5, 2011)

Great trip, great video!
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 6, 2011)

The best fishing video that I have seen in a long, long, time. Well done Dad!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job Money Man!!! those kids will never forget that day!!! Awesome video..


----------



## Money man (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey thanks guys, I really appreciate the comments on the video. The kids are back in school now and attentions have turned to schedules and homework. I guess we can look forward to the next time we might be able to make an escape south. I think everyone needs something to look forward to in their lives.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 8, 2011)

great video. just now had time to watch all of it.


----------



## Msteele (Aug 12, 2011)

Good Stuff Man!!!!!


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Aug 13, 2011)

Makes me want to go give Justin a call.


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 15, 2011)

olcaptain said:


> The best fishing video that I have seen in a long, long, time. Well done Dad!!!



The olcaptain took the words right out of my fingers, absolutely the best video I have seen on here or anywhere else. Thanks so much for sharing the moments. You need to keep up the fine production work, might be better money down the line than keeping folks fingers safe. It brought some tears of joy to my eye's. Rock on with the young'uns dad!!!


----------



## Money man (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey thanks guys, I really appreciate the kind words, especially who they are coming from. Not professional by any means but I sure do enjoy the subject matter. I sure hope the economy turns around some day and we all can spend a little more time chasing some fish and fun versus chasing the mortgage payment. Kids are getting taller and taller every video and picture I take. Kind of scary but I know that's what they are supposed to do.


----------



## saltlife addicts (Sep 2, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey thanks guys, I really appreciate the kind words, especially who they are coming from. Not professional by any means but I sure do enjoy the subject matter. I sure hope the economy turns around some day and we all can spend a little more time chasing some fish and fun versus chasing the mortgage payment. Kids are getting taller and taller every video and picture I take. Kind of scary but I know that's what they are supposed to do.



so true! it's kinda scary that you find yourself trying to make ends meet or budgeting yourself over a fishing trip. But I guess that reality! amazing how things change over time. Absolutely awesome that you include your kids. That's what it's all about. They are the next generation of fisherman.  You only come through here once!


----------

